# Rechnung für gekündigte Domain - wer muss was beweisen?



## schwarzfahrer (27. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit dem Domain und Webspace Provider Netbeat. (http://www.netbeat.de)

Die Abrechnung von 2 Domains + Webspace erfolgt jährlich. Beim letzten mal, eben vor einem Jahr, hatte ich schon Probleme mit dem Verein:

Insgesamt hatte ich 4 Domains registriert, von denen jedoch 2, innerhalb der Frist, per KK-Antrag an einen anderen Provider gingen. In der Rechnung wurde das jedoch nicht berücksichtigt. Am Ende hab ich die beiden Domains einfach mitbezahlt. Es war nicht die Welt und ich wollte endlich meine Ruhe haben.

Das mit den beiden per KK-Antrag gelöschten Domains haben sie danach "verstanden". Also als das Geld da war... Zufall?
Aber damit will ich mich eigentlich nicht mehr beschäftigen...

Unmittelbar danach habe ich eine Kündigung gefaxt, sinngemäß, ich möchte die verbleibenden Domains x und y plus zugehörigen Webspace und generell alle bestehenden Verträge kündigen.
Danach habe ich nichts mehr von einem Netbeat'ler gehört, bis ja, vor ein paar Tagen als die Rechnung kam. Knapp 30€ wollen die von mir...

Ich habe sofort ein Fax geschickt in dem Widerspruch eingelegt wird, keine Reaktion.
Gut, da ich es aus meiner Firma so kenne, dass ein Fax schonmal ein, zwei Tage unterwegs ist, bis es beim Richtigen am Schreibtisch liegt, habe ich nicht sofort nachgehakt.

Tja, kurze Zeit später habe ich eine Mail erhalten, auf deren Inhalt ich wirklich gespannt war, dann der Hammer, eine Mahnung! Nachdem ich erstmal 10 Minuten am Toben war, entschied ich mich eine Mail zu schreiben, anrufen wäre zu der Zeit nicht gut gegangen...

In der Mail stand dann etwa das gleiche wie im Fax:
Ich lege Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung ein.
Grund, meine Kündigung per Fax.
Erbitte sofortige Antwort.

Als Antwort kam dann die Information es sei keine Kündigung eingegangen, an welche Faxnummer ich sie denn bitte geschickt habe und vor allem wann.

Wie soll ich denn nach einem Jahr wissen an welchem Tag und an welche Nummer ich die Kündigung geschickt habe? Vor allem, ist das wichtig? Ich möchte ja wetten, sage ich ihnen den Tag oder die Nummer, heißt es immer noch es wäre keine Kündigung eingegangen.

Die Situation ist also folgende:
Ich bestehe darauf gekündigt zu haben, Netbeat sagt dass habe ich nicht. Was kann man da jetzt machen? Kann man da überhaupt was machen? Ein "Aussage gegen Aussage" hätte ja, soweit ich mir das vorstellen kann, nur vor einem Gericht chancen? Ich hab aber keine Lust das erst soweit kommen zu lassen... nur nach 3 Mahnungen oder Schlimmerem dann doch nachgeben ist nur noch teuerer. Grmpf!

Am Ende zahle ich, kündige und in einem Jahr geht der Mist von vorne los!

Mich würden jetzt einfach mal ein paar Meinungen dazu interessieren, wie ich weiter vorgehen kann, ob ich überhaupt eine Chance habe und und und... danke schon mal im Voraus!

Grüße,

SF


----------



## Leola13 (28. April 2005)

Hai,

rein rechtlich musst Du nachweisen, daß du gekündigt hast. Dies ist eigentlich nur möglich bei einem Einschreiben mit Rückschein. (Selbst da gibt es evtl. noch Probleme).

Bei einer Kündigung per Fax (Fax war vorhanden, ohne Sendungsquittung, nur abgestempelt) habe ich schon einmal bei einem Gerichtsprozess verloren.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## schwarzfahrer (30. April 2005)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hai,
> 
> rein rechtlich musst Du nachweisen, daß du gekündigt hast. Dies ist eigentlich nur möglich bei einem Einschreiben mit Rückschein. (Selbst da gibt es evtl. noch Probleme).
> 
> ...




Wie war es denn in deinem Fall? Also um was ging es da?

Und wie war die richterliche Begründung das er sich für den Provider entschieden hat?

Da hier nicht wirklich viel Resonanz kam, hab ich den gleichen Beitrag noch woanders gepostet, dort gab es viel Diskussion darum, aber im Endeffekt hätte ich doch gute Chancen.

Leider habe ich hier und da nicht erfahren können welche rechtliche Grundlage da gilt. Ich mein, es kann doch nicht sein das ich deswegen vorsorglich zu einem Anwalt laufen muss, nur dass der mir sagt, ja nach §x Abs. x bla bla...

Danke trotzdem... und Grüße,

SF


----------



## Leola13 (2. Mai 2005)

Hai,

in meinem Fal ging es nicht um einen Providerwechsel, sondern um eine andere Kündigung.

Die Gegenpartei hat behauptet ein Fax von  mir nicht bekommen zu haben und der Richter hat das gestempelte Originalfax nicht als Beweis anerkannt, dass die Gegenpartei das Fax erhalten hat.

Das würde übertragen auf deinen Fall heißen : Wenn die behaupten, sie hätten dein Kündigungsfax nicht erhalten, dann hast du (evtl.) schlechte Karten, das Gegenteil zu beweisen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Benzol (4. Mai 2005)

Einfach nicht bezahlen. Dann könntest du glück haben, das sie dir die Leistungen streichen und sonst weiter nichts passiert. Ansonsten gehts halt vor gericht. In diesem Falle stehen deine Chanchen schlecht würde uich sagen.


----------



## schwarzfahrer (4. Mai 2005)

Benzol hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Einfach nicht bezahlen. Dann könntest du glück haben, das sie dir die Leistungen streichen und sonst weiter nichts passiert. Ansonsten gehts halt vor gericht. In diesem Falle stehen deine Chanchen schlecht würde uich sagen.



Wie kommst du darauf?

Klingt vielleicht so, aber ich will damit nicht die Richtigkeit bezweifeln, nur würde ich das gerne mal irgendwo nachlesen - das da niemand die § zu kennt


----------



## 1968er (13. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

eine Kündigung ist erst mal eine "einseitige Willenserkärung". Diese wird wirksam, sobald sie in den "Verfügungsbereich" der anderen Partei gelangt.
Und da liegt der Haken. Mit einem Fax kann man das praktisch nicht beweisen.
Bei einem Einschreiben sieht das schon anders aus. Aber auch dort kann die Gegenpartei immer noch behaupten, im Umschlag war nichts drin. Ist aber unwahrscheinlich.
Vor dem Ratschlag "einfach nicht zahlen" kann ich nur warnen. Die Jungs haben eine "berechtigte Forderung" gegen dich (auch wenn sie eigentlich nicht berechtigt ist).
D.h. sie können ihr Geld per Mahnverfahren einfordern. Da kommt dann schnell das vielfache der 30,-- Euro an Kosten auf Dich zu.

Paragraphen gibt's dazu nicht, d.h. es gibt keinen Paragraphen in dem steht, dass eine Kündigung gültig ist wenn.....
Schnapp Dir das BGB. Das ganze kannst Du dir aus den Paragraphen selber zusammenbauen. Dürfte igendwoo zwischen 200 und 800 sein. 

Für die Zukunft: Alles wichtige nur per Einschreiben mit der Aufforderung schriftlich! zu bestätigen. Wenn  nach 10 Tagen keine Bestätigung eingegangen ist sofort nachhaken.

Viel Spass


----------



## schwarzfahrer (13. Mai 2005)

1968er hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> eine Kündigung ist erst mal eine "einseitige Willenserkärung". Diese wird wirksam, sobald sie in den "Verfügungsbereich" der anderen Partei gelangt.
> Und da liegt der Haken. Mit einem Fax kann man das praktisch nicht beweisen.
> ...




Hoi,

kurz gesagt...   

Und was macht man wenn sich die Firma einfach weigert eine Bestätigung zu schicken oder es einfach nicht tut? In dem Fall kann ich ja rein theoretisch niemals ohne das "Zustimmen" kündigen?


----------



## 1968er (13. Mai 2005)

Abend,

grundsätzlich ist kein Unternehmen verpflichtet die Kündigung zu bestätigen. 
Allerdings wurde meiner Bitte nach sowas stets entsprochen.
Aber auf jeden Fall bist Du mit Einschreiben immer in einer beseren Situation, da Du beweisen kannst, dass Du etwas an die Firma geschickt hast. Was das war kann nicht nachvollzogen werden.
Aber: Unternehmens sind dazu verpflichtet, gewisse Daten und Korrespondenzen über einen längeren Zeitraum aufzubewahren.
Fax ist meistens eine wirklich schlechte Wahl. 
Erstens kann das echt mal verloren gehen (steht evt im Flur) oder evt. spekulieren etwas "windige" Firmen auch darauf, dass der Kunde dann nichts in der Hand hat.
Das ist der Grund warum ich lieber etwas mehr zahle und einen verlässlichen Partner habe.


Gruesse


----------



## Andreas Späth (13. Mai 2005)

1968er hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Fax ist meistens eine wirklich schlechte Wahl.
> Erstens kann das echt mal verloren gehen (steht evt im Flur) oder evt. spekulieren etwas "windige" Firmen auch darauf, dass der Kunde dann nichts in der Hand hat.
> Das ist der Grund warum ich lieber etwas mehr zahle und einen verlässlichen Partner habe.


 

Der Sendebericht des Faxgerätes hat vor Gericht die selbe Wirkung wie ein Einschreiben, da du wie schon erwähnt die Bestätigung hast dass du ihnen etwas geschickt hast.
Und Faxgeräte zeigen im Bericht ja auch das Genaue Datum/Uhrzeit ( sofern eingestellt ) an, und ob das Senden erfolgreich war.

Ich hatte schonmal das selbe Problem wie du allerdings mit 1&1 und es ging um weit über 700DM
Die Sendebestätitung des Faxgeräts und ein freundliches Schreiben meinerseits hatten das Problem aus der Welt geschafft, sie hatten ihren Fehler eingesehen.
Bei einer anderen Firma ging es sogar vor Gericht ( ich nenne hier mal keinen Namen ) und am ende mussten die dann auch noch meine Anwaltsrechnung Zahlen


----------



## 1968er (13. Mai 2005)

Abend,



			
				DJ Teac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Sendebericht des Faxgerätes hat vor Gericht die selbe Wirkung wie ein Einschreiben, da du wie schon erwähnt die Bestätigung hast dass du ihnen etwas geschickt hast.
> Und Faxgeräte zeigen im Bericht ja auch das Genaue Datum/Uhrzeit ( sofern eingestellt ) an, und ob das Senden erfolgreich war.



damit wäre ich sehr vorsichtig. Vor Gericht und auf hoher See .....
Das hängt sehr stark vom Richter ab, der den Fall hat.
Einfach mal nach "Fax Beweiskraft" oder ähnlichem googeln.
Ein Sendeprotokoll beweist nur, dass die zwei Faxgeräte miteinander "gesprochen" haben und das Fax dein Gerät verlassen hat. Nicht aber, ob es "ordnungsgemäss" angekommen ist.

Ein Einschreiben zählt im Zweifel mehr.
Fax kann reichen, darauf verlassen würde ich mich nie.


----------



## schwarzfahrer (16. Mai 2005)

Jetzt *ist* NETBEAT aber ein *höchst suspektes* Unternehmen.

Das ging ja noch weiter!

Um diesen Sachverhalt zu klären wollte ich die Frist verlängern. Frau X schreibt mir, ok, kein Problem, ich stelle die Rechnung bis 15. Mai zurück.

Am 12. Mai liegt mal wieder eine Mahnung in der Mailbox!

Ich frag natürlich sofort nach was da los ist, die Rechnung ist doch bis 15. zurückgestellt.

Die Antwort, nein, nein, ich habe ihnen doch geschrieben bis zu, 10, aber dann stelle ich die Rechnung noch mal bis zum 30. zurück.

Ich sehe mich wirklich schon verlieren, naja, dann kann ich nur so oft wie möglich vor diesem kriminellen Verein warnen!


----------



## MC-René (4. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Dort wo ich arbeite (andere Branche) wird es genauso gehandhabt.

Wenn ein Kunde angibt er habe per Fax gekündigt, uns liegt aber keine Kündigung vor, so ist als wäre die Kündigung nicht zugegangen, selbst wenn nachweislich ein Fax-Protokoll vorhanden ist.

Unsere Begründung:
*Das Protokoll über das Versenden eines Fax-Schreibens stellt kein ausreichendes Beweismittel für den Zugang eines Fax-Schreibens dar, da die Datenübermittlung z.B. durch eine Unterbrechung oder Störung des öffentlichen Telefonnetzes trotz des "OK"-Vermerks im Sendebericht scheitern kann. In diesem Zusammenhang verweisen wir auf die Rechtsprechung des Bundesgerichtshofes (BGH) vom 07.12.1994 (AZ.:VIII ZR 153/93).*

Viele Grüße,
MC!


----------

